# hal/ivman issues

## h19h.v0l7a93

This is what ivman spits out every time I try to start it (such as during the boot process, default runlevel):

```
9712: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

9712: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

9712: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

9712: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

9712: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect, assertion "(dest) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((dest))" failed in file dbus-errors.c line 243.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-BUS library.

libhal.c 373 : No property  volume.mount_point  on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_2eb4097d_4027_441c_beb4_422c60b10ff9
```

My question is, where can I find the hal configurations to either add the property volume.mount_point, or remove the device with the given id? Or, is there a better way to fix this? This still happens after a recompile of dbus, hal, and ivman (in that order). If more details are needed, just ask.

P4 3.00GHz

2.6.18-gentoo-r3

ivman-0.6.12

hal-0.5.7.1-r1

dbus-0.62-r1

----------

## naturalmage

I think ivman might be obsolete. I know that KDE doesn't use it for automounting anymore, if you have the latest stable version.

----------

## h19h.v0l7a93

 *naturalmage wrote:*   

> I think ivman might be obsolete. I know that KDE doesn't use it for automounting anymore, if you have the latest stable version.

 

I have KDE 3.5.5. Hmm, I hadn't heard that (will double check)...does it just use hal now, or something different--could I just unmerge ivman and not have to do anything else for it to still work?

----------

## naturalmage

Yes, unmerge ivman and don't forget to "rc-update del ivman." I think I heard that KDE 3.5.5 uses pmount, but all I really know for sure is that automounting works fine for me without ivman.

----------

## Captain_Loser

 *naturalmage wrote:*   

> Yes, unmerge ivman and don't forget to "rc-update del ivman." I think I heard that KDE 3.5.5 uses pmount, but all I really know for sure is that automounting works fine for me without ivman.

 

Gnome also works just fine without ivman.  I tried setting up ivman with a fresh install that I did recently, just because I knew how to use it.  Ivman is depreciated, make sure you have hal and dbus in your use flags, and make sure that kde is emerged using those flags. That should be all you need.

----------

## 4nykey

Hmm, but ivman has one big advantage: it doesn't depend on X.

Is there something similar to ivman out there preferably compatible with dbus-1.0 by chance?

----------

## Captain_Loser

You could give autofs a try, I  used autofs a while back.  Autofs doesn't rely on X.

I quit using autofs because it doesn't use dbus and is a pain to configure.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Auto_mount_filesystems_%28AUTOFS%29

----------

## 4nykey

 *Captain_Loser wrote:*   

> You could give autofs a try, I  used autofs a while back.  Autofs doesn't rely on X.
> 
> I quit using autofs because it doesn't use dbus and is a pain to configure.
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Auto_mount_filesystems_%28AUTOFS%29

 

Thanks, I'll check it.

In the meantime new ivman release is out supposedly to address dbus issues

----------

## modified_bessel

Having the same problems, this is to confirm that updating to ivman-0.6.13 (~arch masked) resolved them.

----------

